# Gentoo Beginners (Tips Needed)

## myth0s

Gia sas filoi tou Gentoo...

Eimai sxetika poly arxarios me ta gentoo, (prin apo 2 mhnes peripou)

ebala ta Gentoo 2007.0

Paliotera eixa Mandrake - > Mandriva - > Ubuntu 

Ta Gentoo ta ebala me aformh oti xtyphse o sklhros me ta Ubuntu   :Crying or Very sad: 

Entyposiastika me to LiveCD, kai eipa na to dokimaso ... piga na akolouthiso thn aytomatopoihmenh diadikasia

me GUI ola kala ola oraia omos se ena shmio tis egkatastaseis teleione apotoma kai elege (installation failed) (ayto meta apo 3 ores   :Mad:  )

Apofasisa na dokimaso thn manual instalation me odigo to Gentoo Handbook pou mou fanhke arketa plhres kai katatopistiko... (pragmatika to documentation gia to gentoo einai para poly kalo)

Meta apo alles 3 ores psaksimatos se consola mesa apo to live cd eida oti yphrxe ena problima me to signature enos package (den thimame akrivos pleon pio htan) kai mallon ayto stamatage to installation me gui... meta apo ligo psaksimo sto bugzilla eida oti to eixan anaferei eidi... afou perimena kamia ora eida oti to diorthosane sxetika grigora (malista thimame kai sxetiko comment "this could scare new users away   :Laughing:  ) ... meta apo ena emerge sync synexise kanonika....

Telos panton meta apo 3 meres (me xenixtia kai ena tasaki gemato   :Razz:  ) katafera na mpo se periballon gnome.

Brisko to Gentoo poly endiaferon omos se epipedo taxytitas eida kapou sto 10% mono diafora me to ubuntu...

(fysika ksero oti to pio pithano einai na mhn exo kanei kai to pio swsto optimization afou ebaza sxedon panta ta pio default fovoumenos mhn spaso tipota) 

Merika pragamta sta opoia omos den mporesa na bro lysh einai kyrios themata leitourgikotitas

tha ithela merika tips loipon sta ekshs thematakia:

a) Kata to boot, kanei scan gia sklhrous kai tous kanei mount se fakelous /media/disk1 2 ktlp agnoontas to fstab...

b) Symboules kai pio grhgoro boot.

c) Meta apo ta polla emerge mou dinei tin entyposei oti exoun meinei polla "skoupidia" apo sources, packeta ktlp ta opoia den xrhsiomopoiountai

    poia mporo na sbhso xoris na spasw tipota...

d) Ola oraia kai kala alla Apo Updates? ena emerge -pv  --update --deep --world mou ebgale ena katebato me paketa pou thelloun update !!!!

    to sigouro einai oti an ta kano ola tha parei kana 3 hmero gia na ta kanei compile...

    an kano merika einai sigouro oti tha frontisei to portage na kanei update kai oti alla dependencies??? 

e) yparxei kapoios tropos na stamatiso ena emerge kai na synexisw argotera apo ekei pou stamatise??

   (an pesei to reyma dhladh thn ora pou kano ta update th G#@%%# ??)

----------

## orionbelt

Γεια σου Μύθε και καλώς όρισες στο gentoo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Brisko to Gentoo poly endiaferon omos se epipedo taxytitas eida kapou sto 10% mono diafora me to ubuntu... 

 

Το κέρδος σε ταχύτητα κακώς θεωρείται ένα από τα κύρια πλεονεκτήματα του gentoo. Αν όντως είχες 10% κέρδος, να είσαι ευχαριστημένος! Τα κύρια πλεονεκτήματα του gentoo  είναι η ευελιξία και ευκολία ρυθμίσεων που προσφέρει το σύστημα portage και το ότι είναι διανομή βασισμένη σε πηγαίο κώδικα. Δες π.χ. http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_What_is_Gentoo#Advantages

 *Quote:*   

> a) Kata to boot, kanei scan gia sklhrous kai tous kanei mount se fakelous /media/disk1 2 ktlp agnoontas to fstab...

 

Εδώ δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα το fstab σου; Ίσως αν μας γράψεις το /etc/fstab σου να μπορέσει κάποιος να βοηθήσει.

 *Quote:*   

> b) Symboules kai pio grhgoro boot. 

 

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι είναι αργό;

Η κύριος τρόπος για γρηγορότερο boot είναι να φορτώνεις μόνο όσες υπηρεσίες (daemons) χρειάζεσαι. Υπάρχει ένα project (στο linux γενικά, όχι μόνο στο gentoo) για επιτάχυνση της έναρξης μέσω παράλληλης (αντί για σειριακή που είναι τώρα) έναρξης των διαφόρων υπηρεσιών, αλλά δεν έχει μπει ακόμη στο mainstream απ' όσο ξέρω.

 *Quote:*   

> c) Meta apo ta polla emerge mou dinei tin entyposei oti exoun meinei polla "skoupidia" apo sources, packeta ktlp ta opoia den xrhsiomopoiountai
> 
> poia mporo na sbhso xoris na spasw tipota... 

 

Κοίταξε την εντολή eclean. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να εγκαταστήσεις το πακέτο gentoolkit, αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει:

```
emerge gentoolkit

eclean --destructive --pretend distfiles
```

Θα σου πει ποια αρχεία θα σβήσει και πόσο χώρο θα κερδίσεις. Αν συμφωνείς, ξαναεκτελείς την εντολή χωρίς το --pretend. Πρόκειται για τα tarballs των παλαιότερων εκδόσεων των διαφόρων πακέτων που έχεις εγκαταστήσει, και τα οποία δεν χρειάζονται πλέον. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει τρόπος να σβήσεις και τα tarballs των πακέτων που έχεις εγκατεστημένα. Βέβαια το μειονέκτημα (αν τα έσβηνες) θα ήταν ότι θα έπρεπε να τα ξανακατεβάσεις από το δίκτυο αν για κάποιο λόγο χρειαζόταν να τα επανεγκαταστήσεις. Όμως αν θες να εξοικονομήσεις χώρο, έπρεπε να επιτρέπεται...

Αν λοιπόν θέλεις να σβήσεις όλα τα tarballs, δίνεις rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles . Το έχω κάνει χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά αν θες περίμενε να ακούσεις και σχόλια άλλων.

Ένας άλλος φάκελος που περιστασιακά φουσκώνει είναι ο /var/tmp/portage . Όμως αν τον σβήσεις, στο επόμενο emerge --sync θα κατέβουν όλα τα πακέτα τού gentoo, όπως την πρώτη φορά που έκανες εγκατάσταση! Το κάνω πολύ αραιά και πού. Μια άλλη δυνατότητα είναι να δώσεις du -s /var/tmp/portage/* για να δεις ποια πακέτα είναι μεγάλα και να σβήσεις μόνο αυτά.

 *Quote:*   

> d) Ola oraia kai kala alla Apo Updates? ena emerge -pv --update --deep --world mou ebgale ena katebato me paketa pou thelloun update !!!!
> 
> to sigouro einai oti an ta kano ola tha parei kana 3 hmero gia na ta kanei compile...
> 
> an kano merika einai sigouro oti tha frontisei to portage na kanei update kai oti alla dependencies??? 

 

Όχι, πρέπει να πεις "yes" και να το αφήσεις να τα κάνει όλα update. (Τι εννοείς να κάνεις μόνο μερικά; Ήδη έχει υπολογίσει όλα τα dependencies και σου τα δείχνει).

Ο λόγος που θέλει να κάνει update τόσα πακέτα (όπως συμβαίνει και σε άλλες διανομές linux) είναι ότι το LiveCD  περιέχει τα πακέτα έτσι όπως ήταν όταν βγήκε (π.χ. τον Ιανουάριο 2007). Στο μεταξύ έγιναν πολλά updates πακέτων και πρέπει να τα κάνεις για να έχεις ένα ενημερωμένο σύστημα.

Μόνο πρόσεξε: Αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις update τον gcc διάβασε αυτό εδω: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

Υπομονή λοιπόν, αν όλα πάνε καλά δεν θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις μεγάλα update συχνά! (ένα από τα καλά του gentoo: δεν χρειάζεται να επανεγκαθιστάς το σύστημα όπως με τις άλλες διανομές)

Κάτι άλλο: Αφού τελειώσεις με αυτά τα update, μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής για να καθαρίσεις το σύστημά σου από άχρηστα πακέτα:

```
emerge --ask --depclean
```

Είναι καλή ιδέα να το κάνεις μετά από κάθε emerge world (ή κάπου-κάπου τέλος πάντων). Μετά, δώσε αυτή την εντολή:

```
revdep-rebuild --ignore --tree --ask
```

Θέλει κάποια ώρα να τρέξει, αλλά βρίσκει αν υπάρχουν dependencies που δεν ικανοποιούνται και εγκαθιστά πακέτα που λείπουν. Αυτό συμβαίνει αν σβηστεί κάποιο πακέτο από λάθος.

 *Quote:*   

> e) yparxei kapoios tropos na stamatiso ena emerge kai na synexisw argotera apo ekei pou stamatise??
> 
> (an pesei to reyma dhladh thn ora pou kano ta update th G#@%%# ??)

 

Ναι, δίνεις:

```
emerge --resume
```

Δεν συνεχίζει ακριβώς από κει που σταμάτησε: Το πακέτο που έκανε build όταν το διέκοψες θα το ξαναρχίσει από την αρχή. Οπότε καλό είναι να το σταματήσεις λίγο μετά που αρχίζει με ένα πακέτο.

Χρήσιμο είναι και το:

```
emerge --resume --skip-first
```

το οποίο παραλείπει το πρώτο πακέτα. Είναι χρήσιμο όταν κάποιο πακέτο έχει πρόβλημα στο build, οπότε μπορείς να συνεχίσεις με τα υπόλοιπα (εκτός βέβαια κι αν εξαρτώνται από αυτό που διέκοψες...)

Καλή τύχη!

----------

## myth0s

Filtate orionbelt se eyxaristo poly gia ta poly xrhsima tips...

To update tha to epixeiriso syntoma.

Paratirisa to eksh "periergo": Ta partitions pou exo sto fstab ginontai mount ekei pou thelo ektos apo ena...

to opoio ginete sto disk1, exo thn ypopsia oti kata to boot trexei kati pou koitazei ti exo kai to kanei mount

(yparxh tropos na to stamatiso, an yparxei kati teteio, kai na kanei mount mono oti exo sto fstab???)

Gia na katalabete ti ennow ta partitions einai ws ekshs...

Windows:

/dev/sda

	/dev/sda1 Windows XP (NTFS)

	/dev/sda2 Backup Ext3 (kapoia backup gia linux)

/dev/hda (MBR)

	/dev/hda1 Windows Backup (NTFS)

Gentoo:

/dev/sdb

	/dev/sdb1 /boot (ext2)

	/dev/sdb2 swap 

	/dev/sdb3 /  (ext3)

Ubuntu:

/dev/hdb (skatiaris diskos pou xtypise,ginete mount,alla argei para poly, ton kratao mexri na ksekathariso ti mporo na paro apo arxeia kai ti oxi)

	/dev/hdb1 / (ext3)

	/dev/hdb2 swap

to fstab mou : 

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sdb3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdb1               /media/Ubuntu   ext3            user,noauto     0 0

/dev/sda1               /media/WindowsXP    ntfs-3g     user            0 0

/dev/hda1               /media/WindowsFiles ntfs-3g     user            0 0

/dev/sda2              /media/TmpFiles ext3            defaults        0 2

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

O Sklhros pou fwrtonete opou na nai einai o /dev/sda2  pou thelo na ginei mount sto /media/TmpFiles

Kati allo periergo einai oti merikes fores (den ksero pragmatika pos ginete na einai random ayto to pragma) sto desktop emfanizete o idios sklhros mounted 2 fores (oxi mon o /dev/sda2).

Kati paromio eixa parathrhsei kai me to cdrom otan eixa afhsei prin to boot ena dvd mesa sto drive pou kai ayto htan 2 fores sto desktop

Mia fora eixa 3 dipla mounts sto desktop...

----------

## orionbelt

 *Quote:*   

> Paratirisa to eksh "periergo": Ta partitions pou exo sto fstab ginontai mount ekei pou thelo ektos apo ena... to opoio ginete sto disk1
> 
> O Sklhros pou fwrtonete opou na nai einai o /dev/sda2 pou thelo na ginei mount sto /media/TmpFiles 

 

Δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω... Έχεις ήδη δημιουργήσει τον φάκελο /media/TmpFiles ; (mkdir /media/TmpFiles ) Πρέπει να υπάρχει όταν κάνεις mount.

 *Quote:*   

> Kati allo periergo einai oti merikes fores (den ksero pragmatika pos ginete na einai random ayto to pragma) sto desktop emfanizete o idios sklhros mounted 2 fores (oxi mon o /dev/sda2). 

 

Ούτε κι εδώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω, δεν μου έχει συμβεί. Μπορείς να εκτελέσεις ένα σκέτο "mount" και να μας πεις τι σου βγάζει;

Μπορείς επίσης να δοκιμάσεις το φόρουμ gentoo στο hellug:

http://forum.hellug.gr/

http://forum.hellug.gr/index.php?PHPSESSID=d6ac15a6fff85650226344fde4d5d5ec&board=11.0

καθώς επίσης και το ελληνικό κανάλι IRC του gentoo:

irc://srv.irc.gr/gentoo

----------

